# Easton Live Scoring - Vegas



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Here's the link to follow our friends...

http://www.ianseo.net/TourData/2010/48/IC.xml


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Dave Cousins 300 w/28x's the MAXXIS 35 is straight pounding!
4 hours ago via Facebook for iPhone


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*some good shooting*

Some good shooting 1st date

Allan Gunther 300
Doris Jones 299
Crispin is up there
Rae Savage is up there
Dietmar 300 

One of Colby's Breast cancer shoot favourites Sam Neil is up there too with a 299!

there are a pile of canadians there, best of luck all

Gilles

p.s. Russ that live feed is awesome, thanks


----------

